# April 1st Mystery Image Speculation Thread



## untamedfrontier (Apr 1, 2021)

What does everyone think it is?

I'm now seeing Low Tide Modulator on the coming soon page, and from the teaser picture it looks like there's a v3207, so maybe this is something like an EHX stereo polychorus? Whatever it is, I WANT IT


----------



## r.callison (Apr 1, 2021)

My money is on the Fairfield Shallow Water


----------



## Cybercow (Apr 1, 2021)

untamedfrontier said:


> What does everyone think it is?
> 
> I'm now seeing Low Tide Modulator on the coming soon page, and from the teaser picture it looks like there's a v3207, so maybe this is something like an EHX stereo polychorus? Whatever it is, I WANT IT


How can you tell? What image? All I can see is the company logo. I'll bet he changed it. If it is a polychorus, "Low Tide Modulator" seems a fitting name. Either way, my money would be on that it's an FV-1 build.


----------



## untamedfrontier (Apr 1, 2021)

r.callison said:


> My money is on the Fairfield Shallow Water


Low tide being shallow water makes quite a bit of sense haha


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 1, 2021)

r.callison said:


> My money is on the Fairfield Shallow Water


I first thought it was maybe the royal overdrive but that got shot down real quick by pedalpcb xD... Seeing that there was new updates on the shallow water wish list tread i also believe it to be that pedal  .... Got my mn3207 ready !!!


----------



## jubal81 (Apr 1, 2021)

Only clue I saw was a CD4046, so maybe some synthy thing ...

Edit: ahh, I see the Shallow Water does use one of those.


----------



## Barry (Apr 1, 2021)

Maybe it's the Perpetua


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Apr 1, 2021)

Maybe it’s *finallythe Creamery Compressor /s

nah I think it’s probably the Fairfield thing


----------



## music6000 (Apr 2, 2021)

Could Be This?:





*Updated Layout Pictured Below!*


----------



## nikyramone (Apr 2, 2021)

I thought about the shallow water because it looked like it needed a ton of parts. In any case I can't wait for it.


----------



## rectifier (Apr 2, 2021)

Well it is the Shallow Water


----------



## music6000 (Apr 3, 2021)

*Updated Layout : *Pictured above


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 3, 2021)

T_T.... Really wanted this to release before ordering.... But I am just too much of a sucker for those 15% coupon codes .... Now I have 20 boards added to the backlog xD


----------



## Robert (Apr 3, 2021)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Really wanted this to release before ordering....



It'll be about 2 - 3 weeks.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 3, 2021)

Robert said:


> It'll be about 2 - 3 weeks.


No worries ^^ I'll get to it in do time


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 5, 2021)

Merde! I missed the 15% sale... 

Excited about building the "Hip Wader", really want to learn more about LPG!


----------

